# 2022 M3 X Drive in Frozen White



## kiw1z (Nov 2, 2020)

Thought I would post a couple of pics of my M3, picked up yesterday. Anyone who has driven in LA knows that the roads are horrible, and what surprised me the most is how nice the M3 is in comfort. It's firm, but definitely very forgiving and definitely not rough like coil overs I have experienced in the past. I don't know how BMW have done it but the suspension is incredible. Once I got out of LA, closer to Mammoth Lakes where I live, the car is just so awesome on the open roads. The second thing I noticed is the grille is so much nicer in person, I really like it. I'm getting the car PPF full body wrapped next week as well as tinted windows and plan to also add spacers to the wheels for a better stance.


















Let me know if you guys have any questions.


----------



## speedyman (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful car my friend. Lots to be proud of there and the Frozen White is an absolute knock out. Your will turn many heads with this one.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice car. I saw one on my local dealer's lot that came in recently, but they wanted $30K over list. Florida dealers are unbelievable!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## M RACING (2 mo ago)

WOW


----------



## msport34 (Nov 14, 2021)

kiw1z said:


> Thought I would post a couple of pics of my M3, picked up yesterday. Anyone who has driven in LA knows that the roads are horrible, and what surprised me the most is how nice the M3 is in comfort. It's firm, but definitely very forgiving and definitely not rough like coil overs I have experienced in the past. I don't know how BMW have done it but the suspension is incredible. Once I got out of LA, closer to Mammoth Lakes where I live, the car is just so awesome on the open roads. The second thing I noticed is the grille is so much nicer in person, I really like it. I'm getting the car PPF full body wrapped next week as well as tinted windows and plan to also add spacers to the wheels for a better stance.
> View attachment 1060213
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing!!!


----------



## M RACING (2 mo ago)

My M3 Comp just arrived in the US "Galveston TX" yesterday and should be at the dealership in Dallas by this time next week! can not wait. Until then I will enjoy looking at your car! What size spacers are you thinking about 13mm?


----------



## M3Boyyyy (19 d ago)

Looks really sharp in white


----------

